# Baylin Tech BYL



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone follow or thoughts on the stock and its future . Looking for ideas for CAN tech .

Thanks


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone know why the dip starting yesterday continuing today .. been watcching for weeks , no bad news that i found , actually signed new contracts . 

Stock barely moves for weeks and now a 5% drop ... ? 

Thanks


----------

